# HOW SATISFIED ARE YOU WITH DRIVING WITH UBER?



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

😁














Did you get this in the app this morning? What say you?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

What say you?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I never answer those.

In fact, I don't answer anything Uber sends to me.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Since I quit, my satisfaction level has pegged and seems to be stuck at "very". But then, they never actually asked me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> 😁
> View attachment 595561
> View attachment 595561
> Did you get this in the app this morning? What say you?
> View attachment 595561


----------



## LACheckerDr (Apr 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 597349


Looks like a cackle, but definitely evil.


----------

